# Irish Gaelic: Melmore



## Setwale_Charm

Dia Dhaoibh, folks!
Does anyone sufficiently advanced in Irish spelling happen to know how Melmore Head (or anything Melmore, for that matter))) is spelled in Irish? 

Thanks.


----------



## AndrasBP

Setwale_Charm said:


> Dia Dhaoibh, folks!
> Does anyone sufficiently advanced in Irish spelling happen to know how Melmore Head (or anything Melmore, for that matter))) is spelled in Irish?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm 95% sure   it comes from "meall mór".

meall = knoll, mound
mór = big


----------



## ewie

> The Irish name for Melmore is An Meall Mór


Melmore Townland, Co. Donegal


----------



## Tegs

An Meall Mór/Melmore - this is a useful site for Irish placename information.


----------

